# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من هنا ، ومن هناك ...

## شيرين عابدين

بدء  تشغيل   قطار   المشاعر   المقدسة   منتصف   رمضان   استعدادا  لـ الحج



 
 

يبدأ التشغيل التجريبي لقطار  المشاعر   المقدسة  من  منتصف  شهر  رمضان  الجاري ، وحتى شهر ذي الحجة، حيث أن القطار سيعمل آليا وبدون سائق لاختبارات الإشارات للتشغيل الحقيقي ، وذلك  استعدادا  لنقل الحجاج في موسم  الحج  المقبل ، حيث سيعمل القطار بكافة طاقته 100 %.

ويبلغ عدد القطارات التي ستنقل الحجاج ما بين عرفات والمزدلفة ومنى 17 قطارا منها 15 قطارا في الخدمة واثنان احتياطيان ، وبكل  قطار  12 عربة وكل  قطار  طاقته ثلاثة آلاف حاج.

ويقف القطار في تسع محطات في منطقة  المشاعر   المقدسة  وثلاث محطات في عرفات ومثلها في مشعري منى والمزدلفة ، وجرى تجهيز هذه المحطات بكافة وسائل الراحة وكل محطة تستوعب 12 ألف حاج ، وهى على شكل خيام.

ويقول مدير المشروع المهندس فهد أبو طربوش "قطار  المشاعر  سوف ينقل المعتمرين العام المقبل للمسجد الحرام طوال العام من المواقف الجديدة التي نفذتها وزارة الشئون البلدية والقروية على طريق الطائف، إلى جانب نقل سكان منطقة العوالي والمناطق المجاورة لها، بهدف تخفيف الازدحام من حركة السيارات في المنطقة المحيطة بالحرم المكي الشريف،وخاصة بعد أن جرى حجز سيارات المعتمرين في هذه المواقف".

وسيتم في المرحلة الأولى النقل بواسطة القطار من المواقف إلى محطة الجمرات ومنها إلى الحرم عبر الأوتوبيسات ثم العودة للمحطة ومنها إلى المواقف لحين تنفيذ المرحلة الأخرى التي ستصل إلى الحرم ومنها إلى محطة  قطار  الحرمين.

وقال أبو طربوش "إن إنجاز هذا المشروع الضخم استغرق سنتين وهو على أحدث المواصفات والتقنيات العالمية من أجل خدمة ضيوف الرحمن" .. ويضاف هذا المشروع الحيوي إلى سلسلة مشاريع خدمة ضيوف الرحمن منها جسر الجمرات , وإنشاء الخيام المطورة والمضادة للحرائق , وتنفيذ شبكة مكافحة الحرائق ومشاريع تصريف السيول وعمل السدود والأنفاق والجسور لطريق الملك خالد الذي يتم من خلاله نقل حركة السيارات دون الدخول للمشاعر ومكة المكرمة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ أختنا الفاضلة شيرين

مشروع عظيم, وبشرى رائعة

بارك الله في كل من أعان الحجيج, ويسر الله على كل من يسر عليهم.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

كلما أسمع ( المشاعر المقدسة ) يتجدد الحنين لأمنية غاليىة ...
شكرا شيرين ، بلغني الله وإياك وكل المسلمين زيارة بيت الله الحرام ، آمين .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*وفاة طفلين عطشا بعد اجبارهما علي صيام رمضان*
*

مات طفلان بالجزائر عطشًا أثناء الصيام في الحر الشديد بعدما رفضت أسرتهما السماح لهما بشرب الماء؛ رغبة في تعليمهما الصبر.

واعتبر عالم أزهري -في تصريح لموقع mbc.net- أن أولياء هذين الطفلين آثمين، ويتحملان مسؤولية ما حدث للصغيرين أمام الله، مؤكدا على ضرورة التدرج في تدريب الأطفال على الصيام.

وذكرت صحيفة "النهار الجديد" الجزائرية في عددها الصادر الخميس 11 أغسطس/آب 2011م أن طفلة تبلغ من العمر 8 أعوام فارقت الحياة قبل أذان المغرب الأربعاء 10 أغسطس/آب ببلدة بوراشد بولاية عين الدفلى التي تقع على بعد 200 كيلومتر غرب الجزائر، حيث ماتت وهي صائمة.

ووفق ما نشرته الصحيفة الجزائرية؛ فقد طلبت الطفلة من أمها السماح لها بشرب الماء، غير أن الأم طلبت منها الصمود والنوم، لتعثر عليها بعدها جثة هامدة؛ حيث فشلت في مقاومة العطش بسبب موجة الحر التي اجتاحت المنطقة مؤخرا.

وفي واقعة مماثلة؛ لقي طفل في العاشرة حتفه عطشا؛ حيث لم يتمكن من إكمال أول يوم يصوم فيه بسبب عدم تحمله للعطش.

ونقلت الصحيفة أن الطفل الذي يقطن ببلدة الرباح بولاية الوادي التي تبعد 600 كيلومتر جنوب شرق الجزائر، كان يخبر أمه بأنه عطشان، لكن الوالدة أرادت بحسن النية أن تعلمه الصبر، وطلبت منه أن يغتسل بالماء حتى وصول موعد آذان المغرب والإفطار، غير أن الصغير لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة قبل موعد الإفطار بحوالي ساعتين.



الصوم بالتدرج

وفي تعليقه على الحادثين؛ قال الدكتور صبري عبد الرؤوف، أستاذ الفقه المقارن بجامعة الأزهر: "إن أمر الأم أو الأب لابنهما بالصيام قد ترتب عليه ضرر، وبالتالي فإن ولي الأمر هنا آثم، ويتحمل المسؤولية أمام الله؛ لأن الشريعة مبنية على قاعدة عامة وهي لا ضرر ولا ضرار، خاصة وأن الله عندما ذكر الصوم قال في نهاية الآيات "يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر".

وأوضح د. عبد الرؤوف: "أن الله فرض الصيام تهذيبا للنفس، وتدريبا لها على قوة التحمل، وتربية الإرادة، ولهذا فهو يجب على البالغ العاقل القادر على الصيام، ولذا فقد خفف عن المريض والمسافر ومن في حكمهما.. وبالنسبة للصغير فإن الواجب على وليهما تدريبهما على الصيام بقدر ما يتحملان من المشقة، فينشأ الصبي وقد تعود على الصيام".

لكن د. عبد الرؤوف شدد على "ضرورة أن يكون التدريب بالتدرج، فالصغير لا يستطيع أن يصوم اليوم كاملا، فنطالبه بالصوم قدر المستطاع، فربما صام إلى وقت الظهر أو العصر، أما أن نجبر الطفل على صيام اليوم كاملا مرة واحدة فهذا خطأ من الوالدين، ودلالة على عدم فهمهما لشريعة الإسلام". 


mbc.net*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

لكننا لا ندري إن كان صيامهم الأول أم لا ؟ أليس الأولى أن يعرف قبل أن يحكم على الوالدين أنهما آثمين ؟
هل تدرجا معهما أم لا ؟ ربما لم يكن يومهم الأول .
لا بد من معرفة هذا الأمر أولا .
أتدكر أخي صام وعمره 3 سنوات تقريبا .
عموما ...
نسأل الله السلامة .
جزيت خيرا شيرين .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> لكننا لا ندري إن كان صيامهم الأول أم لا ؟ أليس الأولى أن يعرف قبل أن يحكم على الوالدين أنهما آثمين ؟
> هل تدرجا معهما أم لا ؟ ربما لم يكن يومهم الأول .
> لا بد من معرفة هذا الأمر أولا .
> أتدكر أخي صام وعمره 3 سنوات تقريبا .
> عموما ...
> نسأل الله السلامة .
> جزيت خيرا شيرين .


ربما أختي الكريمة ، لكن ألا ترين أن هذه العبارات تكفي ؟




> *
> ووفق ما نشرته الصحيفة الجزائرية؛ فقد طلبت الطفلة من أمها السماح لها بشرب الماء، غير أن الأم طلبت منها الصمود والنوم، لتعثر عليها بعدها جثة هامدة؛ حيث فشلت في مقاومة العطش بسبب موجة الحر التي اجتاحت المنطقة مؤخرا.
> *



مادامت الطفلة قد طلبت ماء وهناك موجة حارة يتأزم منها الكبار قبل الصغار ، ماذا لو لبت الأم طلبها ،ثم جعلتها تصوم في يوم آخر ، فعلى الوالدين أيضا اختيار الأيام ذات الطقس المعتدل حين يعودون صغارهم على تحمل الجوع والعطش !

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

الله أدرى بما حدث غاليتي ، أنا لا أصدق ما تكتبه الجرائد ( الجزائرية ) كذب وتزييف للحقائق ...

----------


## شيرين عابدين

إن جئت للحق ولا أية جريدة أخرى !
نسأل الله التغيير للأفضل بعد تلك الأوضاع الأخيرة !

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> إن جئت للحق ولا أية جريدة أخرى !
> نسأل الله التغيير للأفضل بعد تلك الأوضاع الأخيرة !


 أضحك الله سنك يا غالية ، يبدو ذلك !!!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
*  

 أنهى خلاف نشب حول "حشوة سمبوسة" حدّا لحياة زوجين سعوديين بعد أن دامت أكثر من عشر سنوات، حسبما ذكرت صحيفة "عكاظ" السعودية فى عددها الصادر الأربعاء.

 وتعود أحداث القصة حين عاد الزوج البالغ من العمر 45 عاماً إلى منزله ومعه لحمة مفرومة، وطلب من زوجته أن تحضر له سمبوسة محشوة باللحم، وحين أعلنت المآذن النداء إيذاناً بالإفطار تذوق الزوج السمبوسة ليجدها بطعم الجبنة.

 وحسب الصحيفة، استشاط الزوج غضباً، لأن الزوجة لم تحضر له ما أراد، واعتدى عليها بالضرب وطردها من المنزل، بعدما ألقى عليها يمين الطلاق.

 كانت وزارة العدل السعودية قد أعلنت العام الماضى، أن حالات الطلاق الواردة إلى محاكم السعودية بلغت 9233 حالة، مقابل 707 حالات زواج فى الفترة نفسها، بمعدل 25 حالة طلاق مقابل كل حالة زواج واحدة يومياً، وهو العدد الذى رأى فيه بعض المتخصصين تصدر المملكة كل الدول الخليجية والعربية فى ارتفاع حالات الطلاق.

 وقد أثارت هذه النتائج حفيظة المهتمين بالتوعية الأسرية، الذين تباينت ردودهم بين مشككٍ فى نسبة معدلات الطلاق، ومن رأى فى "الإشكالية الفقهية المحلية" جزءا من أسباب ارتفاع معدلات الانفصال بين الزوجين.

 وأشار خبراء اجتماعيون متخصصون فى شئون الأسرة إلى أن عدم التأهيل الأسرى يعد من الأسباب الرئيسية فى ارتفاع معدلات الطلاق فى المملكة العربية السعودية.

 تعليق :
بغض النظر عن إحصائيات الطلاق والزواج ، نحن في شهر معظم فضيل ؛ متى سنتحمل ونتغاضى عن توافه الأمور إن لم يكن الآن !
نسأل الله الهداية للجميع !

----------


## مروة عاشور

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ما أكثر حالات الطلاق التي تقع لأسباب واهية, فالشيطان يقف بالمرصاد عند أول خلاف بين الزوجين ليشحن النفوس..

ورد في صحيح مسلم:

عن جابر - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم:
((إن إبليس يضع عرشه على الماء ثم يبعث سراياه فأدناهم منه منزلة أعظمهم فتنة يجىء أحدهم فيقول فعلت كذا وكذا فيقول ما صنعت شيئا قال ثم يجىء أحدهم فيقول ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين امرأته - قال: فيدنيه منه ويقول نعم أنت)).

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يبدو أنه كانت سببا مباشرا ( وبس ) إذ لو كان فعلا رجلا عاقلا محبا لزوجته ما فعل هذا ، ووالله يحضرني الآن سبب أتفه وأوهى  من الذي ورد كانت نتيجته الطلاق ، بيع سنوات وبيت وأطفال وعشرة عمر  ... لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... أين هو الميثاق الغليظ يا رجال !!!

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*توجهت إلى مركز الإيمان الطبي*  *لإجراء الفحص** الدوري* *وهناك تأكدت من حالتي المرضية.* 
 *فعندما أجري لي ضغط الدم وُجد عندي انخفاضًا في نسبة الحنان.* **  *وعندما قيست حرارتي* *سجل الترمومتر 40 درجة من القلق !* **   *ثم أُجرِي لي رسم قلب واكتُشف أنني في حاجة  لتغيير الكثير من*  *”صمامات الحب“حيث أن شرايينى كانت مسدودة بالحقد ولم تستطع* * ضخ الدماء إلى قلبي الفارغ.* **  *وفي عيادة العظام كنت أشتكي من عدم قدرتي على السير بجانب أخي* *أو احتضان أصدقائي إذ كانت عظامي مكسورة لكثرة تعثري وسقوطي في الحسد !*   *كما اكتُشف - في عيادة النظر - قصر بصري* *حيث لم يتعدَّ مدى رؤيتي حدود صغائر وأخطاء إخوتي.* **  *وعندما شكوت من الصمم جاء التشخيص ليؤكد* *توقفي عن سماع صوت الله وهو يكلمني في قرآنه.* **  *وبعد أن تبينت لي حالتي تعهدت بأني بمجرد مغادرتي لمركز* * الإيمان الطبي أن أتناول الأدوية الطبيعية* *التي وصفت:*  *في كل صباح:* *أن أتناول كوبًا كاملاً من الشكر لمنحي* *يوماً آخر للتقرب إلى الله.*   *وعند الذهاب للعمل:* *أن أتناول ملعقة واحدة من السلام* *للتعامل مع الناس.*   *وفي كل ساعة:* *أن آخذ حبة واحدة من الصبر مع فنجان من المحبة الأخوية* *يليهم كوب من التسامح.*   *وعندما أعود إلى بيتي:* *أن أتناول جرعة كبيرة من الحب.*   *وعندما أخلد إلى النوم:* *أن أتناول قرصين من محاسبة النفس* *لا تعطِ مكانًا للحزن أو اليأس لما تمر به اليوم* *فالله يعلم ما تشعر به ...* *وهو يعرف بالضبط وعلى أكمل وجه ما الذي يحدث* * في حياتك** في كل لحظة.*  *إن الغرض الذي قصده الله لك هو غرض رائع جدًا* *فهو يريد أن يريك الطريق إلى السعادة الأبدية.*  * لينعم الله عليك ...* *في كل زلة بعبرة* *في كل دمعة بمغفرة* *في كل هم بحسنة* *في كل تجربة ببركة* *في كل مشكلة بتوجهك إليه* *في كل تنهد بدعاءٍ إليه* *وفي كل صلاة بالإستجابة لها* *فبادر إلى ربك في السراء والضراء ...!*  *إنَّ الـــدُنــْـيــ  َّـا سـَــاعــَــة .... فـَـاجـْــعـَــ  لـْـهـَـا طــَــاعــَـــة* *والــنـَـفـْـسُ طــَـمـَّـاعــَ  ــة .... عـَــودْهــَــا الـــقــَـنــَـ  اعــَــة*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
إليك أختي هذه 7 نقاط تزيد من ثقتك بنفسك وحبك  لها

*  *1- توقفي قليلا ً عن التسامح  ..

*   *كثيرا ً ماتتسامحين وتتساهلين في  حقوقك مع الآخرين ، مما قد يتحول إلى عادة تجعل كل من حولك يستهينون بك وبمشاعرك .. ابدئي من اليوم في وضع قائمة بالتصرفات التي  تضايقك وتزعجك كأن يخلع أحد أولادك أو إخوتك  الصغار ملابسهم مثلا ً ويلقون بها في أي مكان دون ترتيب معتمدين عليك في ذلك.. أو جيرانك الذين يستمعون إلى الموسيقى  بصوت عال ٍ دون مراعاة شعورك. أو رئيسك في العمل  الذي يـُـحملك عملا ً يفوق طاقتك ويلومك. على كل الأخطاء..... ارفضي كل هذه التصرفات بوضوح وقرري تحسين وضعك ونظرة  الناس لك ِوادفعيهم  لاحترامك.

*  *2- لا بد من التضحية ..

* *أنت لست المرأة الخارقة ، لذا لن  تستطيعي القيام بكل شئ على أكمل وجه و كذلك لن تستطيعي إرضاء جميع الأطراف .. لذا عليك بتدقيق النظر في علاقاتك بالآخرين  والتفكير فيما يسبب لك ضغطا عصبيا منها ثم تحددي  أولوياتك وتحاولي إسقاط ما يستحيل معالجته.


* *3- دللي نفسك ..**
* *حاولي تخصيص جزء من يومك لتقومي  بشئ تحبينه وتستمتعين به ، كأن تأخذي ساعة من الإسترخاء في حمام دافئ على ضوء الشموع العطرية ، أو تنعزلي في مكان ما لتقرئي  كتابك المفضل .. أو لتمارسي الرياضة التي تحبينها .. أو لتعملي على تغليف هدايا أو  تصميمها .. أو .. أو .. أو ...


*  *4- امنحي نفسك  المساعدة  ..

* *أحيطي نفسك بالأشخاص الذين  ترتاحين معهم وتشعرين أنهم حقا ً يساعدونك على الأحاسيس الجيدة .. ففي كثير من الأحوال تضغطين  على نفسك لكي تقابلي أشخاصا ً لا تحبينهم ولكنك لاترغبين في جرح مشاعرهم فتؤذين نفسك بذلك .. عليك عزيزتي أن تفكري  بأمانة وصدق وتختاري الأشخاص الذين يريحونك  وتشعرين معهم بالاسترخاء وتحرصي على الإلتقاء بهم  .

* *5- فكري بإيجابية ..

* *في نهاية كل يوم فكري في الأشياء  الجيدة التي قمت بها والأمور التي استطعت إنجازها .. وحاولي عدم التركيز على ما لم تنجزيه . تقبلي نفسك كما هي وآمني بقدراتك  وكنوزك الداخلية .. . واحمدي ربك الذي ميزك عن غيرك بها  .


* *6- تجنبي القلق..

* *إذا كنت قلقه من المستقبل ، حاولي تدوين كل مخاوفك على ورقة  واغلقي عليها في مكان أمين وعاهدي نفسك على ألا  تفتحيها أبدا ً قبل عدة  أشهر .. وحتى إذاراودك التفكير  فيها .. فأجلي كل شئ حتى تنتهي المده التي حددتها لإبعادها عن تفكيرك .. وعندما يحين الوقت ستجدين أن مخاوفك قد تبددت مع الوقت  وربما وُجد لها الحل تلقائيا  ً.


* *7- حددي أهدافك ..

* *دوني كل أهدافك وطموحاتك وحددي  لكل منها وقتا ً معينا ً .. وكلما اقترب الوقت ارسمي الهدف وقد أصبح اقرب الى التحقيق ثم اسألي نفسك ما هي الخطوه التالية  وحدديها ودونيها لتتابعي محاولاتك لإنجازها ..  كما يمكنك أيضا تدوين اسماء الأشخاص الذين ساعدوك على تحقيق أهدافك لتتعرفي بطريقة أوضح على الأشخاص المناسبين  لك  .

* ** أخيتي .. بداخلك ثروه حقيقية تستحق الإعتزاز بها ، فلا تسمحي لتحديات الحياة  أن تزعزع ثقتك بنفسك أو احترامك لها ، وكوني  فخورة بما انت عليه وتقبلي نفسك أولا حتى يزيد إعجاب الآخرين وإنبهارهم بك ِ  .**
* *ولا تنسي بأن تستعيني بالله في كل  الأمور فهذا المهم*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*كيف تجهزين طفلك للذهاب إلى المدرسة لأول مرة؟*

لا شك أن التعليم شيء أساسي في مستقبل الأطفال، ولذلك فإن الأهل دائما ما يقلقون حيال ذهاب طفلهم للمدرسة وهم يريدون دائما إلحاق طفلهم بأحسن المدارس ليحصل داخلها على تعليم عالى الجودة. ولكن فى كثير من الأحيان يكون من الصعب على الأهل إقناع طفلهم بضرورة ذهابه للمدرسة.

وهناك بعض الخطوات والنصائح التى ستمكنك من التعامل مع طفلك إذا كان يستعد لدخول المدرسة لأول مرة وإذا كان قلقا حيال خوض تجربة المدرسة ولا يريد الذهاب.

 - خذى طفلك معك واذهبا للمدرسة قبل بدء الدراسة لتتعرفا على كل الأماكن داخل المدرسة وبالتالى يتمكن الطفل من الشعور أن المكان مألوف بالنسبة له. حاولى أن تجعلى طفلك يشاهد المناطق المهمة داخل المدرسة.

- اشرحى لطفلك بالتفصيل ماذا سيحدث بالضبط فى أول ايامه الدراسية مع الوضع في الاعتبار أن حقيقة ذهاب الطفل إلى المدرسة لأول مرة وبدء مرحلة جديدة فى حياته لن تمكنه من تخيل كيف سيكون الوضع. يمكنك أن تتحدثى مع طفلك عن كيفية سير أحداث اليوم الدراسى داخل المدرسة لتساعديه على أن يتخيل كيف سيكون الوضع. اعلمى أن طفلك يكون الصور داخل عقله وخياله ولذلك فإن تحدثك معه عن اليوم الدراسى لأول مرة سيسهل عليه تجربة الذهاب إلى المدرسة لأول مرة في حياته ويجعل الجو الدراسى مالوفا لديه إلى حد ما.

 - اطرحى بعض الأسئلة المحددة على طفلك ليتمكن من تخيل الموقف داخل المدرسة. فيمكنك مثلا أن تسألى طفلك عن أصعب جزء فى موضوع دخول المدرسة لأول مرة ويمكنك أيضا أن تسأليه عن الأشياء التى تقلقه من الذهاب للمدرسة. وتستطيعين أيضا أن تسأليه عن الأشياء التي يتطلع إليها عند ذهابه إلى المدرسة للمرة الأولى في حياته.

 - حاولي أن تبدئي في تعويد طفلك على ضرورة النوم مبكرا قبل أن يأتى يوم دخوله المدرسة لأول مرة. يمكنك مثلا أن تقومى بتحديد موعد معين ينام طفلك فيه مبكرا قبل بدء الدراسة بأسبوع أو أسبوعين. حاولى أن تقومى بإيقاظ طفلك مثلا 15 دقيقة مبكرا عن موعد استيقاظه واطلبي منه الخلود للنوم 15 دقيقة قبل موعد نومه الأصلى.

- يمكنك أن تحاولى زيارة فصل طفلك الدراسى قبل بدء الدراسة بيوم مثلا حتى يشعر طفلك بالأمان بعض الشئ ويشعر أنه يرى بعض الوجوه المألوفة. وحتى إذا كان طفلك يعرف بعضا من زملائه فى المدرسة، فيمكنك أن تشجعيه على التعرف على أصدقاء جدد
 
- اسمحى لطفلك أن يختار بعض الخيارات البسيطة الخاصة بذهابه إلى المدرسة لأول مرة. فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كنت ستحضرين لطفلك علبة لحمل الطعام فدعيه يختار هو لونها أو تصميمها. وأيضا على سبيل المثال إذا كنت تقومين بشراء الأدوات المكتبية والمدرسية لطفلك، فيمكنك أن تجعليه يختار الأدوات معك حتى يشعر بأنه يملك بعض القرار.

 - فكرى جيدا فى الطريقة التى ستودعين بها طفلك قبل الذهاب للمدرسة لأول مرة، وهل سيكون الوداع سريعا أم أنك ستجلسين معه لخمس دقائق مثلا.

 - اقرئى لطفلك كتبا واحكى له قصصا عن دخول المدرسة لأول مرة ليشعر عند ذهابه فعليا للمدرسة أن الأمر مألوف عنده وحتى يشعر أيضا ببعض الارتياح.

- المعلمون أو المدرسون أحيانا قد يكونوا مخيفين مما قد لا يحمس طفلك على الذهاب للمدرسة، ولذلك يمكنك أن تتحدثى مع طفلك عن تجربتك أنت فى المدرسة وعن المعلمين الذين كانوا يقومون بالتدريس لك. يجب على طفلك أن يعلم أن معلمه سيعتنى به فى المدرسة. ويمكنك أن تحاولى تعريف طفلك على بعض من مدرسيه قبل بدء الدراسة بيوم على سبيل المثال.

 - إن الطفل فى سن الثالثة وحتى الخامسة يحب اللعب جدا ولذلك فإنه قد يشعر بالضيق عندما تأتى لتقولي له إنه يجب عليه أن يذهب إلى المدرسة لأنه سيظن أنه لم يعد هناك وقت للعب بعد الآن. ولذلك، يجب أن تشرحي لطفلك أنه سيجد الكثير من الأصدقاء فى المدرسة ليلعب معهم

----------


## مروة عاشور

فوائد وقطوف رائعة 

نتابع ..

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*سئل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين: عن شباب يجلسون في استراحة , وبينهم وبين المسجد تقريباً كيلو أو كيلو إلا ربع ويصلون في الاستراحة , فهل تجب عليهم صلاة الجماعة؟ وبماذا تنصحهم على ضياع أوقاتهم بغير ثمرة ولا فائدة؟*
*فأجاب فضيلته بقوله : أنشأ الناس ما يسمى بالاستراحات وفيها شئ من الأشجار والنبات, وصاروا يجلسون فيها من بعد صلاة العصر إلى منتصف الليل, أو قريبا من منتصف الليل, والغالب أنهم لا يحصلون على فائدة إلا مجرد ضياع الوقت, وأنس بعضهم ببعض وما أشبه ذلك, وقد تشتمل هذه الجلسات على شئ محرم, فقد سمعنا أن في بعض هذه الاستراحات توضع الدشوش التي لا يشك أحد اليوم في أنها تفسد الأخلاق وتدمر الأديان، لأنها تلتقط ما يبث في البلاد الفاسدة من بلاد الكفر وغيرها. فيكون عندهم هذا الدش, ثم يبقون يشاهدون ما يجلبه من المفاسد والمناكر؛ لأنهم يمارسونها ويشاهدونها, ومن المعلوم أن من اعتاد على شئ هان عليه, ويقال في المثل السائر: مع كثرة الإمساس يقل الإحساس..... إلى أن قال الشيخ رحمه الله .... وكذلك أوجه النصيحة إلى من يضع الدش في هذه الاستراحات , وأقول له اتق الله في نفسك, ولاتكن سبباً لفساد الأخلاق, ودمار الأديان, بما يشاهد في هذه الدشوش, كما أنني بالمناسبة أحذر صاحب كل بيت من أن يضع في بيته مثل هذا الدش؛ لأنه سوف يخلفه بعد موته, فيكون وبالاً عليه في حياته وبعد مماته. وإني أسأل واضع الدش في بيته وهو يرى هذه المناكر التي تبث منه, هل هو بهذا ناصح لأهل بيته أو غاش لهم؟ والجواب ولابد أنه غاش, إلا أن يكون ممن طبع الله على قلبه فلا يحس, لكن سيقول: أنه غاش, فأقول له: اذكر قول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم: ((ما من عبد يسترعيه الله رعية فيموت حين يموت وهو غاش لها إلا حرم الله عليه الجنة)). فأنت الآن إذا مت وقد وضعت لأهلك هذا الدش الذي لا يشك أحد أنه غش في البيت, لأن البيت فيه نساء, وفيه سفهاء صغار, لا يتحاشون الشيء المحرم, فأنت بهذا من يموت وهو غاش لرعيته, فتكون أهلاً للوعيد الشديد الذي جاء في الحديث... إلى آخر ما ذكر الشيخ في نص الفتوى من التحذير من ترك صلاة الجماعة. * *مجموع فتاوى الشيخ:* *http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/sound/article_15126.shtml**  .* *نشكر الأخ أبو معاوية البيروتي على هذا النقل المفيد.

**من بريدي*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

دبي - عبدالله المطوع 

أطلقت احدى شركات الذهب والمجوهرات في دبي أصغر نسخة من المصحف الشريف محفورة على ورقتين من الذهب الخالص ومرصعة بالأحجار الكريمة.

وتم إطلاق هذه التحفة النفيسة بحضور كبار محبي الفن الإسلامي في المنطقة والعالم كونها تميزت بحرفية عالية وفن مبتكر، حيث تضمنت أكثر من 8 الاف و991 قطعة من الماس والزمرد والياقوت وغيرها من الأحجار الكريمة.

وأبعاد هذا  المصحف هي بطول 30.5 سم، وعرض22.7 سم، وارتفاع 2.7سم، ويزن 5 آلاف و736.45 غراما، واستغرق إنجازه أكثر من عام بقليل.

وقال محمد طاهر يوسف زاده مدير عام شركة بريما جولد: "كان المشروع عبارة عن حلم لحفر القرآن الكريم على صفحتين من الحجم المتوسط من الذهب، وبدأ المشروع يتبلور في شهر يوليو/ تموز 2010 عندما بدأنا نتعاون مع الفنان راين أكبر خان زاده الذى عمل على المشروع ومعه 55 شخصا لمدة عام كامل ولكي نحتفل بهذا الإنجاز المهم والرائع في تاريخ الفن العربي والإسلامي فضلنا أن يكون إطلاقه من مدينة دبي تحديدا ليرى العالم كله روعة هذا العمل الفني المتميز". 

وأردف: تم الانتهاء في أغسطس/ آب 2011 ليستغرق إخراج هذه التحفة النفيسة سنة ونيف من العمل الدؤوب والجهد المضني لحفر 114 سورة ممتدة على مساحة 602 صفحة ضمن دفتي المصحف الشريف على ورقتين من الذهب من الحجم المتوسط /ايه 5 / ومن ثم زخرفتها بفن إسلامي فائق الروعة، وتزيينها بالأحجار الكريمة".

وقال راين أكبر خان زاده الفنان الإيراني الذي خط المصحف على الذهب اكتشفت قبل 12 عاما موهبتي بالقدرة على الكتابة المصغرة لحد 10 أضعاف، وبدأت في تنمية هذه الموهبة من خلال العمل على العديد من المشاريع المبتكرة خاصة المتعلقة بالفن الإسلامي.. فقد كتبت البسملة كاملة على شعرة واحدة، ونسخت 16 آية قرانية على حبة أرز، كما نسخت القرآن الكريم كاملا تسع مرات على الورق لكن بأحجام مختلفة.

يبلغ راين أكبر خان زاده من العمر 30 عاما، وبدأ العمل بالزخرفة والفن الإسلامي قبل حوالي 12 عاما، وتخرج من الجامعة الإسلامية في طهران المدينة التي ولد ونشأ فيها.

وأضاف خان زاده: "كان واحد من أهم أحلامي أن أنسخ المصحف كاملا وأضع 602 صفحة في صفحتين فقط، لكن لم يقتنع أحد بهذا المشروع، إلى أن التقيت مع السيد يوسف زاده رجل الأعمال وخبير المجوهرات العاشق للفن ليتحقق هذا الحلم على يديه.. وأتمنى أن نواصل العمل معا من أجل تقديم الصورة الأفضل والأجمل للفن الإسلامي إلى العالم كله". 


المصدر العربية نت

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*عجائب وغرائب النســـــاء (( حقائق )‎*
 
*- كاتبة لا تحب القراءة*

*من المعروف أن “أجاثا كريستي** ” الكاتبة الأنجليزية و الأديبة الشهيرة ، لم تكن تحب القراءة عندما كانت طفلة رغم ماكان يبذله والدها من جهد ومال ليعمق رغبة القراءة عندها ، وقد تركت أجاثا المدرسة ، وانتسبت لأحد معاهد التدريس الموسيقي حتي تزوجت للمرة الثانية عالم الأثار الشهير ” ماكس مالوان ” الذي أصطحبها في رحلاته إلي الشرق الأوسط وهناك بدأت موهبتها تظهر وكتبت أول قصصها البوليسية .*


*2- عقاب الثرثرة*
*رجال قبيلة جوبيس الأفريقية يضيقون بالرغي ولا يحبون الأستماع إلي ثرثرة زوجاتهم ولذا فأن المرأة الجوبيسية تأمر عند الزواج أن يثقب لسانها اذ يوضع فيه حلقة مستديرة مثل خاتم الخطوبة ، ويوضع في الحلقة خيطا طويلا يمسك الزوج طرفه ، فإذا ثرثرت الزوجة وأزعجت زوجها يكفيه بشدة واحدة من هذا الخيط أن يضع حدا لثرثرتها ويمنعها عن الكلام .*


*3- عاشت أكثر من مائة وخمسين عاما*


*“جيليا ندام الاخاروفا ” من سكان بلدة الماليك في أزربيجان ، احتفلت بعيد ميلادها الحادي والخمسين بعد المائة و هي تتمتع بذاكرة حديدية نشطة وذكاء ملموس و ذهن متقد فهي لا تزال تروي تفاصيل دقيقة لأصغر الأمور و اتفهها التي وقعت قبل مائة سنة وأكثر*


*4- امرأة تلد بلا رحم*
*امرأة من نيوزيلاندا أستغربت ان تضع مولودها الرابع بعد استئصال رحمها بثمانية أشهر ، تبين بعد ذلك أن هذة الأم قد حملت قبل اجراء العملية بيوم او يومين و ألتصق الجنين بقناة فالوب بالبطن ، وانقسمت الخلايا واستمر الحمل ، والعجيب أنها كانت دائما تشعر بأعراض الحمل كالغثيان والوحم ولكنها كانت تعتبر حملها مستحيلا و هي بلا رحم إلي أن أكد لها الأطباء الحمل في الشهر السادس و في الشهر الثامن وضعت طفلها سليم في عملية قيصرية .*


*5- رقاب النساء*
*تتباهي بعض النساء من قبائل البورما بطول أعناقهن وهنا يكمن سر جمال المرأة عندهم .. ولكي تصبح الرقاب أكثر طولا وجمالا تتفنن السيدات في وضع بعض الحلقات حول رقابهن لتضغط عليها وتشدها لأعلي ، وكلما استطالت وضعن حلقات جديدة لدرجة أن طول بعض الرقاب قد يصل احيانا ل 40 سم . ولكن لا يمكن أن يتخلين عن هذة الحلقات وسبب ذلك هو ضعف في فقرات الرقاب لأنها في البداية تعتمد علي ما يسندها فإذا ما تخلت المرأة عن الحلقات التي في رقبتها تتقوس الرقبة وتنثني وتؤدي لدمارها .*


*6- زوجة ل 6 أخوة*
*ستة رجال أخوة أحبوا جميعهم أحدي الفتيات اللعوب تقطن بولاية اوهايو بأمريكا وطلب الستة أن يتزوجوها ، ولما لم تستطع أن تحسم الأمر وتختار بينهم اتفقت معهم انها ستتزوجهم جميعا ووافق كل واحد منهم علي أن يتزوجها الواحد لمدة سنتين اي سيقتسموها بينهم لمدة 12 عاما . وهكذا تمكنت الفتاة أن تتزوج خمسة من الأخوة الواحد تلو الأخر وما أن جاء دور السادس والاخير وتزوجها أصر علي أن يبقي زوجها بعد أنقضاء السنتين ففرحت لأنه كان شخصا عنيدا ومتحملا للمسئولية ليحملها علي أن تتخذ قرارا نهائيا*


*7- المرأة الرجل*
*نساء قبيلة “تشامبولي ” في غينيا لهن دور عجيب واسايب جديدة في المعيشة ، فالنساء يسيطرن علي الرجال !! .. نعم أنهن يخرجن للعمل كل صباح ويبقي فقط الرجال في المنازل فما دور هؤلاء الرجال ؟ … أنهم يرتبون المنزل ويعزفون علي الكمان و يزينون أنفسهم بالزهور لأستقبال النساء والترفيه عنهن عند عودتهن في المساء مرهقات .. والعجيب في أمر نساء هذة القبيلة أنهن يظهرن إحتقارهن للرجال لأنهم لا يعرفون إلا المخاصمة والثرثرة .*


*8- معركة بسبب سيجارة*
*أصرت إحدي المسافرات في طائرة أمريكية علي تدخين سيجارة في الجانب المخصص لغير المدخنين فما كان من المضيفة إلا أن غضبت و انتزعت السيجارة من فم المسافرة بالقوة مما أثار غضاب الركاب المسافرين الذين أنقسموا إلي قسمين .. الفريق الأول مكون من المدخنين الذي رفض تصرف المضيفة ، والفريق الثاني من غير المدخنين الذي أيد المضيفة ثم نشبت معركة كلامية شديدة بين الفريقين كادت أن تتطور إلي تشابك ومعركة بالأيدي . لولا تدارك الطيار الأمر و هبط بطائرته في مطار لوس أنجلوس ليتصل بالشرطة التي انهت المعركة وهكذا أنتصرت المضيفة .*


*9- الفتاة الضفدع*
*في قرية “شيفو” بالصين تعيش فتاة أسمها “أكسيا ” عمرها الان 18 سنة ولكن طولها لا يزيد عن 95 سم ووزنها 8.5 كجم . عندما ولدت كانت صغيرة الحجم للغاية كحجم الضفدع ، طولها 13 سم ووزنها 200 جم فقط .. وكان حجم رأسها يزيد بالكاد عن حجم الليمونة الكبيرة ، وعندما بلغت الثالثة من عمرها بلغ طولها 24 سم ووزنها 1.5 كجم .*


*10 - الخيال العلمي*
*“سوزان راي “تسكن في احدي المدن البريطانية ، تمتلك طاقة عجيبة في رأسها إذ أنها ما أن تسلط أفكارها علي شئ في الغرفة إلا وتنقله من مكانه إلي المكان الذي تريده دون لمسه .. وقد تم فحصها من قبل العلماء وتبين بأنها تمتلك تيار كهربيا قويا في نهاية الرأس ولذا فهي تستطيع تسليط نوع من الطاقة المجهولة علي الأشياء لتحريكها من مكانها ، وقد قال العلماء أن جميع البشر لديهم هذة الخاصية ولكنها وافرة بشكل اوضح عند هذة الفتاة بسبب أختلال كيميائي في تركيب المخ .*


*11- لغة المراة فقط*
*أكتشف العلماء في وادي ” يانجي ” بالصين لغة جديدة للنساء فقط . وأتضح أن أول من أخترع هذة اللغة فتاة كانت تعيش منذ عشرة قرون وأسمها ” هيواشيوانج” وقد كانت أحدي محظيات الأمبراطور وكانت تحيا حياة مليئة بالتعاسة والحزن خلف اسوار قصره الضخم .*
*وأرادت أن تنقل لبنات جنسها مشاعرها خلال هذة المدة من حياتها ولكن بلغة جديدة لا يفهمها أغلب الناس في الصين*


*12- تسقط من التاسع وتعيش*
*في أحدي الايام كانت طفلة تطل من شرفة منزل والدها وتنظر من الطابق التاسع إلي الناس في الشارع . فقدت توازنها وسقطت ولكنها وصلت إلي الأرض دون أن تصاب بأيه إصابة أو خدش .. و مبرر هذا أنها اصطدمت في الطابق السابع بعدد من الحبال البلاستيكية الموضوعة ، ثم توقفت عن الطابق ال الثالث فوق مظلة مانعة لأشعة الشمس ، واستقرت فوق اكياس معبأة بالصوف علي ظهر سيارة تقف تحت شرفة الطابق الأول فنجت بحياتها وسبحان من له الدوام*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ورقة مقاضي سيدة سعودية تكسب إعجاب أعضاء موقع تويتر*
 

 تناقل أعضاء موقع تويتر  مؤخراً صورة لورقة (مقاضي) تقليدية كتبتها سيدة سعودية لزوجها شملت نحو 12 صنفاً،      المفارقة أن الورقة كتبت بطريقة ساخرة وطريفة جداً كسبت إعجاب (المتوترين)      الذين تناقلوها فيما بينهم مبدين إعجابهم بقدرات الزوجة الساخرة واسلوب تحفيزها      لزوجها في شراء ما تحتاج.   ولم يخلُ طلب من الطلبات      إلا وعلقت عليه الزوجة بطريقتها الخاصة التي تنم عن موهبة مميزة في الطرح      الساخر، فهي كتبت معلقة على طلب (الزعفران) بقولها (زعفران أصلي مثل أصالتك)،      وطلب السكر (سكر مثل دمك) كما لم تنسَ أن تطلب (ماجي) خجلاً من أم الجيران التي      تطلبه باستمرار وتردها الزوجة بخجل بأنه غير موجود.   غير أن الطلب التاسع كان      أكثر الطلبات سخرية ورومنسية أيضاً فقد كتبت طلباً صعباً ومجهولاً (بريانو      سوماتيني) غير أنها استطردت في هامش الصفحة بأن هذا الطلب (غير موجود) وأنها لم      تذكره سوى رغبتها بأن يزيد زوجها من جولته داخل السوبرماركت وبالتالي (تخفيف      كرشه).  .  .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أضحك الله سنكِ 

جميلة, وإن كان بها بعض التجاوز في التعامل مع الزوج.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

وبارك فيك أختي الكريمة التوحيد !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

دبي - رشا صفوت 

ابتكر مصمم فرنسي مفهوماً مذهلاً لمحطة شحن تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية بتصميم رائع تجذب الانتباه، فهي تشبه قطعة ديكور يمكن تزيين المنزل أو المكتب بها، تحت مسمى "Electree Solarbonsai" و"bonsai"، وهي كلمة يابانية تطلق على النباتات أو الشجيرات التي تزرع داخل إناء أو إصيص.

واستوحى المصمم فيفيان مولر هذه الفكرة من قدرة الأشجار في الطبيعة على القيام بعملية التمثيل الضوئي باستخدام الطاقة من أشعة الشمس.

واستغرقت هذه الفكرة العبقرية 3 سنوات لتظهر بالشكل الذي عليه الآن، الذي يعد نموذجا بيئيا نظيفا وعمليا ممزوجاً بلمسة فنية جمالية.

وتتألف هذه الشجرة الضوئية من 27 خلية سيليكون شمسية لمرنة غير متبلورة تتميز بقدرتها على امتصاص أشعة الشمس بكفاءة عالية، وقياس اللوحة الواحدة 96x96 مم، ويبلغ ارتفاع الشجرة 40 سم. 

وتم تقسيم هذه اللوحات أو الوحدات الضوئية بشكل انسيابي بحيث تتناثر حول فروع الشجرة بحرية، وتقوم هذه الألواح باستقبال أشعة الشمس وتحويل الطاقة الشمسية وتخزينها داخل بطارية سعتها 13.500 ميلي أمبير في الساعة موجودة داخل قاعدة شجرة "بونساي".

وتستغرق البطارية أقل من 36 ساعة لتصبح مشحونة بالكامل، وتكون جاهزة للعمل وشحن العديد من الأجهزة النقالة مثل مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة والهواتف الذكية والأجهزة اللوحية وغيرها بواسطة منفذ "يو إس بي". 

وصممت هذه الشجرة ليتم وضعها في أقرب مكان للنافذة، وذلك لالتقاط أكبر كمية ممكنة من أشعة الشمس.

ويمكن الحصول على هذه الشجرة بسعر يبلغ 370 دولاراً أمريكيا، ولكن بطلب مسبق.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*ما تردد عن وفاة إمام الحرم مكذوب* 

أوضح احد المقربين من فضيلة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس إمام المسجد الحرام ان فضيلته حي يرزق ويتمتع بالصحة والعافية. وأفاد المصدر المقرب من إمام الحرم المكي في اتصال هاتفي مع «الوئام» بأن ما تردد مساء أمس عن وفاة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس لا صحة له وانه جاء بسبب لبس بسبب خبر نشر في صفحة الوفيات بإحدى الصحف المحلية وان فضيلته بصحة وعافية. 
يذكر ان أجهزة البلاك بيري ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تناقلت مساء أمس خبر مفاده وفاة الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس إمام الحرم المكي والذي تسبب بحسب مصدر «الوئام» في تلقي فضيلته وعدد من أقاربه العديد من الاتصالات من داخل المملكة وخارجها للتأكد.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

قصَص قصيرِة جدا  !!

  [ 1 ] طِرق آلبآب فأجابته من خلف آلبآب : من آلطآرق . ،? سمع صوتهآ و مضىّ . . /* فهذا كل مآ يَريده - [♥]???? “ وفـاء “

[ 2 ] - كآن يضربهم و يهينهم هم ووآلدتهم . وفي آلنهاية هجرهم وآليوم بعد أن أقعده آلمرض : أصبح يأمرهم ببره مستدلـآ بقوله تعآلى " وبآلوآلدين آحسآنآ "? “ سوء تربية “

[ 3 ] - عَندمآ كآنت صغيره ، أرسلوهآ للخبآز فجراً نآدآها : أدخليّ ل...ترينيّ وأنآ أعجن . ./* ومن يومهآ ورائحة الخبز الطازج تثير فيها آلغثيآن - “خِسَّـة “ 

[ 4 ] - ثلاثون عآمًآ قضآهآ خائفاً من آلمَوت بمَرض خطير يصيبه ، يتحآشىّ تذوّق كل مآقيل عنه أنه مسرطن ، لكَنه مآت بحآدث سيآره ? “ قـــدر “

[ 5 ] قآل للقآضيّ : لمآذآ أسجن يومين بلـآ ذنبُ ? رد القآضي : زدتهآ آلآن شهرين .. قآل : لم ? رد : وأصَبحت سنتين ? فـ نصحه آلجنديّ بآلعودة بعَد أن يصَفو مِزاج القآضي .“ ظلـــم “ 

[ 6 ]ركَب سيآرته آلرسمية بعد شرائه عِقدًا لأبنته بربع مليون ، بينمآ كآن سآئقه يتحدث في آلجوال قآئلًا : يآولديّ تسلف مَن آلدكآن إلىّ أن يفرجهآ آللّه .“ لآا إنسسآنية

[ 7 ]رآه فآستقبلهَ بآبتسآمة و بترحَيب و حفآوة . /* ولمآ ذهبَ آلتفت إلىّ صَديقه وقآل : مَن آلذي أتىّ به إلىّ هنآ . ،? كمِ أكره رؤية هذآ آلرجَل . ،? “ نفـاق “

[ 8 ] - توسدت دمَعتهآ ونآمت ، آلتحفت أحزآنهآ آلمتشآبكه ولمَلمت أطرآف صورة محَطمة ولم يحترمهآ يَوماً ، فقط لأنهآ أمَرأة وهوِ ذكر يحَمل جينآت آلتفوِق .“ دنـاءة “

[ 9 ] - وجدِت أحمَر شفآهها مكَسور - [?] استشآطت غضبًا فضربَت آبنتها آلتيّ وجدِت يَديهآ ملطخة به ، خرِجت لتجدِ أنها رسمَت به قلباً على بآبهآ ، وكُتب بجآنبه : أحبك مآمآ - .“ براءة “

[ 10 ] ???- كَآن يَصرخ فيّ وجه إبنهَ . . /* ويطآلبه بآلسكَوت . ،? ليستكَمل قرآءة كَتآب ب عنوآن [ كَيف تمتلك قلبَ آبنك ] . . أّيهُما أثّر فيكَ صِدقاً

----------


## مروة عاشور

جميل انتقاؤكِ شيرين الفاضلة
والقصص أو المواقف كلها مؤثرة 
بورك فيكِ.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*الطفل عمر ذو الأربع سنوات ... مريض بالكبد ... قتلت عصابة الأسد أمه !!!
 ها هو يهتف بقلب بريء : الشعب يريد إعدام الأسد ...
 يريد أن يثأر لأمه .. ولكل شهداء سوريا الحبيبة ... 
 لقد ذاق طعم المرض والألم وفقد الأم وظلم الحاكم والإبعاد عن الوطن ؟؟ 
 ولم يتجاوز الرابعة من العمر .... فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل طاغية جبان 

*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> *الطفل عمر ذو الأربع سنوات ... مريض بالكبد ... قتلت عصابة الأسد أمه !!!
>  ها هو يهتف بقلب بريء : الشعب يريد إعدام الأسد ...
>  يريد أن يثأر لأمه .. ولكل شهداء سوريا الحبيبة ... 
>  لقد ذاق طعم المرض والألم وفقد الأم وظلم الحاكم والإبعاد عن الوطن ؟؟ 
>  ولم يتجاوز الرابعة من العمر .... فحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في كل طاغية جبان 
> 
> *



لا إله إلا الله
اللهم أنصر الإسلام والمسلمين ودمر أعداء الدين.
اللهم اغفر لوالدة الطفل عمر وارحمها، وتولى أمر صغيرها عمر واحفظه وانفع به الإسلام والمسلمين.
اللهم آمين.
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بورك فيكِ أختنا شيرين ونفع بك.
رائع ما نقلت لنا.
.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

البحث عن السعادة .. 
يحمل الرجلان المتكافئان في القوة الحمل الواحد،
فيشكو هذا ويتذمر؛ فكأنَّه حمل حملين،
ويضحك هذا ويغنِّي؛ فكأنَّه ما حمل شيئًا.



ويمرض الرجلان المتعادلان في الجسم المرض الواحد،
فيتشاءم هذا، ويخاف، ويتصور الموت،
فيكون مع المرض على نفسه؛ فلا ينجو منه،
ويصبر هذا ويتفاءل ويتخيل الصحة؛ فتسرع إليه،
ويسرع إليها. 

ويُحكم على الرجلين بالموت؛
فيجزع هذا، ويفزع؛ فيموت ألف مرة من قبل الممات،
ويملك ذلك أمره ويحكِّم فكره،
فإذا لم تُنجه من الموت حيلته لم يقتله قبل الموت وَهْمُه. 

وهذا (بسمارك) رجل الدم والحديد
وعبقري الحرب والسِّلْم،
لم يكن يصبر عن التدخين دقيقةً واحدة،
وكان لا يفتأ يوقد الدخينة من الدخينة نهاره كله
فإذا افتقدها خلَّ فكرُه، وساء تدبيره.
وكان يومًا في حرب، فنظر فلم يجد معه إلا دخينة واحدة،
لم يصل إلى غيرها، فأخَّرها إلى اللحظة التي يشتدُّ عليه
فيها الضيق ويعظم الهمُّ، وبقي أسبوعًا كاملًا من غير دخان،
صابرًا عنه أملًا بهذه الدخينة، فلمَّا رأى ذلك ترك التدخين،
وانصرف عنه؛ لأنه أبى أن تكون سعادته مرهونة
بلفافة تبغ واحدة.


وهذا العلامة المؤرخ الشيخ الخضري
أصيب في أواخر عمره بتَوَهُّمِ أن في أمعائه ثعبانًا،
فراجع الأطباء، وسأل الحكماء؛ 
فكانوا يدارون الضحك حياءً منه،
ويخبرونه أن الأمعاء قد يسكنها الدود، 
ولكن لا تقطنها الثعابين، فلا يصدق،
حتى وصل إلى طبيب حاذق بالطب، بصير بالنفسيات،
قد سَمِع بقصته، فسقاه مُسَهِّلًا وأدخله المستراح،
وكان وضع له ثعبانًا فلما رآه أشرق وجهه،
ونشط جسمه، وأحسَّ بالعافية، ونزل يقفز قفزًا،
وكان قد صعد متحاملًا على نفسه يلهث إعياءً، 
ويئنُّ ويتوجَّع، ولم يمرض بعد ذلك أبدًا.
ما شفِي الشيخ لأنَّ ثعبانًا كان في بطنه ونَزَل،
بل لأن ثعبانًا كان في رأسه وطار؛
لأنه أيقظ قوى نفسه التي كانت نائمة، 
وإن في النفس الإنسانية لَقُوًى إذا عرفتم كيف تفيدون 
منها صنعت لكم العجائب.
تنام هذه القوى، فيوقظها الخوف أو الفرح؛


ألَمْ يتفق لواحد منكم أن أصبح مريضًا، خامل الجسد،
واهِيَ العزم لا يستطيع أن ينقلب من جنب إلى جنب،
فرأى حيَّة تقبل عليه، ولم يجد مَنْ يدفعها عنه،
فوثب من الفراش وثبًا، كأنَّه لم يكن المريض الواهن الجسم؟
أو رجع إلى داره العصر وهو ساغب لاغب، 
قد هَدَّه الجوع والتعب، لا يبتغي إلا كُرْسِيًّا يطرح نفسه عليه،
فوجد برقية من حبيب له أنه قادم الساعة من سفره،
أو كتابًا مستعجلًا من الوزير يدعوه إليه؛ ليرقي درجته، 
فأحسَّ الخفة والشبع، وعدا عدوًا إلى المحطة، 
أو إلى مقرِّ الوزير؟



هذه القوى هي منبع السعادة 
تتفجر منها كما يتفجر الماء من الصخر نقيًّا عذبًا،
فتتركونه وتستقون من الغدران الآسنة، والسواقي العكرة !  يا أيها القراء

إنكم أغنياء، ولكنكم لا تعرفون مقدار
الثروة التي تملكونها، فترمونها؛ زهدًا فيها، واحتقارًا لها.

يُصاب أحدكم بصداع أو مغص، أو بوجع ضرس،
فيرى الدنيا سوداء مظلمة؛
فلماذا لم يرها لما كان صحيحًا بيضاء مشرقة؟
ويُحْمَى عن الطعام ويُمنع منه، فيشتهي لقمة الخبز 
ومضغة اللحم، ويحسد من يأكلها؛ 
فلماذا لم يعرف لها لذتها قبل المرض؟
لماذا لا تعرفون النِّعم إلا عند فقدها؟
لماذا يبكي الشيخ على شبابه، ولا يضحك الشاب لصباه؟
لماذا لا نرى السعادة إلا إذا ابتعدت عنَّا، 
ولا نُبْصِرها إلا غارقة في ظلام الماضي،
أو مُتَّشحةً بضباب المستقبل؟
كلٌّ يبكي ماضيه، ويحنُّ إليه؛ 
فلماذا لا نفكر في الحاضر قبل أن يصير ماضيًا؟



أيها السادة والسيدات:


إنا نحسب الغنى بالمال وحده، وما المال وحده؟
ألا تعرفون قصة الملك المريض
الذي كان يُؤْتى بأطايب الطعام، فلا يستطيع أن يأكل منها شيئًا، 
لما نَظَر مِن شباكه إلى البستاني 
وهو يأكل الخبز الأسمر بالزيتون الأسود، يدفع اللقمة في فمه،
ويتناول الثانية بيده، ويأخذ الثالثة بعينه،
فتمنَّى أن يجد مثل هذه الشهية ويكون بستانيًّا.
فلماذا لا تُقدِّرون ثمن الصحة؟ أَما للصحة ثمن؟
من يرضى منكم أن ينزل عن بصره ويأخذ مائة ألف دولار؟
...أما تعرفون قصة الرجل الذي ضلَّ في الصحراء،
وكاد يهلك جوعًا وعطشًا، لما رأى غدير ماء،
وإلى جنبه كيس من الجلد، فشرب من الغدير،
وفتح الكيس يأمل أن يجد فيه تمرًا أو خبزًا يابسًا،
فلما رأى ما فيه، ارتدَّ يأسًا، وسقط إعياءً،
لقد رآه مملوءًا بالذهب ! وذاك الذي لقي مثل ليلة القدر،
فزعموا،أنه سأل ربَّه أن يحوِّل كلَّ ما مسَّته يده ذهبًا،
ومسَّ الحجر فصار ذهبًا؛ فكاد يجنُّ مِن فرحته؛
لاستجابة دعوته، ومشى إلى بيته ما تسعه الدنيا،
وعمد إلى طعامه؛ ليأكل، فمسَّ الطعام،
فصار ذهبًا وبقي جائعًا، وأقبلت بنته تواسيه،
فعانقها فصارت ذهبًا، فقعد يبكي يسأل ربه أن يعيد إليه
بنته وسُفرته، وأن يبعد عنه الذهب!

وروتشلد الذي دخل خزانة ماله الهائلة،
فانصفق عليه بابها، فمات غريقًا في بحر من الذهب.




يـا سـادة


لماذا تطلبون الذهب وأنتم تملكون ذهبًا كثيرًا؟
أليس البصر من ذهب،
والصحة من ذهب، والوقت من ذهب؟ 
فلماذا لا نستفيد من أوقاتنا؟
لماذا لا نعرف قيمة الحياة؟

والعلامة ابن عابدين كان يطالع دائمًا،
حتى إنه إذا قام إلى الوضوء أو قعد للأكل
أمر من يتلو عليه شيئًا من العلم فأَلَّف (الحاشية).

والسَّرَخْسي أَمْلَى وهو محبوس في الجبِّ، 
كتابه (المبسوط) أَجَلَّ كتب الفقه في الدنيا.


وأنا أعجب ممن يشكو ضيق الوقت،
وهل يُضَيِّق الوقت إلا الغفلة أو الفوضى؛ 
انظروا كم يقرأ الطالب ليلة الامتحان، 
تروا أنَّه لو قرأ مثله لا أقول كلَّ ليلة، بل كلَّ أسبوع مرة
لكان عَلَّامَة الدنيا، 




بل انظروا إلى هؤلاء الذين ألَّفوا مئات الكتب 
كابن الجوزي والطبري والسيوطي، والجاحظ، 
بل خذوا كتابًا واحدًا كـ(نهاية الأرب)، أو (لسان العرب)، 
وانظروا، هل يستطيع واحد منكم أن يصبر على قراءته كله،
ونسخه مرة واحدة بخطِّه،
فضلًا عن تأليف مثله من عنده ؟



والذهن البشري، أليس ثروة؟
أما له ثروة؟ أما له ثمن؟ 
فلماذا نشقى بالجنون، ولا نسعد بالعقل؟
لماذا لا نمكِّن للذهن أن يعمل، 
ولو عمل لجاء بالمدهشات؟
لا أذكر الفلاسفة والمخترعين، ولكن أذكِّركم بشيء قريب منكم،
سهل عليكم هو الحفظ، إنكم تسمعون قصة البخاري
لمَّا امتحنوه بمائة حديث خلطوا متونها وإسنادها،
فأعاد المائة بخطئها وصوابها، 

والشافعي لمَّا كتب مجلس مالك بريقه على كفه،
وأعاده من حفظه، 

والمعرِّي لما سَمِع أرْمَنِيَّيْنِ يتحاسبان بِلُغَتهما،
فلما استشهداه أعاد كلامهما وهو لا يفهمه،

والأصمعي وحمَّاد الراوية
وما كانا يحفظان من الأخبار والأشعار، 

وأحمد وابن معين وما كانا يرويان من الأحاديث والآثار،

والمئات من أمثال هؤلاء؛ فتعجبون،
ولو فكَّرتم في أنفسكم لرأيتم أنكم قادرون على مثل هذا،
ولكنكم لا تفعلون.



انظروا كم يحفظ كلٌّ منكم من أسماء الناس، والبلدان، 
والصحف، والمجلات، والأغاني، والنكات، والمطاعم
وكم قصة يروي من قصص الناس والتاريخ،
وكم يشغل من ذهنه ما يمرُّ به كلَّ يوم من المقروءات،
والمرئيات، والمسموعات؛
فلو وضع مكان هذا الباطل علمًا خالصًا،
لكان مثل هؤلاء الذين ذكرت. أيهـا السـادة



إن الصحة والوقت والعقل، كلُّ ذلك مال،
وكلُّ ذلك من أسباب السعادة لمن شاء أن يسعد.

وملاك الأمر كلِّه ورأسه الإيمان،
الإيمان يُشبع الجائع، ويُدفئ المقرور،
ويُغني الفقير، ويُسَلِّي المحزون، ويُقوِّي الضعيف،
ويُسَخِّي الشحيح، ويجعل للإنسان من وحشته أنسًا، 
ومن خيبته نُجحًا.

وأن تنظر إلى من هو دونك، فإنك مهما قَلَّ مُرَتَّبك،
وساءت حالك أحسن من آلاف البشر
ممن لا يقلُّ عنك فهمًا وعلمًا، وحسبًا ونسبًا.

وأنت أحسن عيشة من عبد الملك بن مروان،
وهارون الرشيد، وقد كانا مَلِكَي الأرض.

فقد كان الرشيد يسهر على الشموع،
ويركب الدوابَّ والمحامل، وأنت تسهر على الكهرباء،
وتركب السيارة، وكانا يرحلان من دمشق إلى مكة في شهر،
وأنت ترحل في أيام أو ساعات. 



فيا أيها القراء


إنكم سعداء ولكن لا تدرون، 

سعداء إن عرفتم قدر النعم التي تستمتعون بها ..

سعداء إن عرفتم نفوسكم وانتفعتم بالمخزون من قواها..

سعداء إن طلبتم السعادة من أنفسكم لا مما حولكم ..

سعداء إن كانت أفكاركم دائمًا مع الله ..

فشكرتم كل نعمة، وصبرتم على كل بَلِيَّة،
فكنتم رابحين في الحالين، 
ناجحين في الحياتين.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


مقتطفات من كتاب صور وخواطر 
للشيخ علي الطنطاوي، دار المنارة، (ص17) بتصرف.

 من بريدي

----------


## مروة عاشور

تنقلين فوائد رائعة ولطائف ماتعة 
شكر الله لكِ وجزاكِ خيرًا




> ويُحكم على الرجلين بالموت؛
> فيجزع هذا، ويفزع؛ فيموت ألف مرة من قبل الممات،
> ويملك ذلك أمره ويحكِّم فكره،
> فإذا لم تُنجه من الموت حيلته لم يقتله قبل الموت وَهْمُه.


ورد في بعض الأساطير:
*إن الوباء -أي المرض أو الطاعون- مر برجل! 
فقال له الرجل: إلى أين أنت  ذاهب؟ 
قال: ذاهب إلى قرية كذا وكذا، لأهلك خمسة آلاف رجل قد أمرت بإهلاكهم،  وفعلاً انتشر الطاعون في تلك القرية، ولكن مات خمسون ألفاً بدلاً من خمسة  آلاف، 
ثم رجع الوباء فمر بالرجل، فقال له: من أين أتيت؟ 
قال: من قرية كذا  وكذا.
قال: إنك كذبتني! أخبرتني أنك سوف تقتل خمسة آلاف، والواقع أنك قتلت  خمسين ألفاً، 
فقال له الوباء: كلا! أنا قتلت خمسة آلاف، أما الباقون فقد  قتلهم الوهم.

سمعتها من الشيخ سلمان العودة
محاضرة: كيف نتحرر من الأوهام.
*

----------

